# Having a baby in dubai



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

hi all

i was hoping someone could offer me some advice.
we recently moved to dubai and i just found out i am preg with no 2. Now we don't have healthcare as we haven't sorted it yet and i know we won't be covered for maternity if we get it now anyway. Not a prob as we don't mind paying for the right place

I have no idea how the system works in Dubai. DO you have to see your GP when you are preg regularly like you do in the uk?

i am based in Dubai marina. Which hospital is the closest/nicest?

thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nicest? tricky one, I'd go and see a few and talk to them!

As the only time i've been in hospital here was for a broken neck can't really help you much on the other.

just one thing - i do hope you're married!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

milkshake2044 said:


> hi all
> 
> i was hoping someone could offer me some advice.
> we recently moved to dubai and i just found out i am preg with no 2. Now we don't have healthcare as we haven't sorted it yet and i know we won't be covered for maternity if we get it now anyway. Not a prob as we don't mind paying for the right place
> ...


First of all congratulations.

There was a thread on just this subject a few weeks ago, so I suggest you do a search as that contained a lot of useful information.

Start be getting a decent GP and they can recommend a obs/gyn for you to sign up with.

Cedars Jebel Ali is probably closest, but you'll want to shop around on costs (usually fixed price packages) and you decision will also depend on where your preferred obs/gyn practices. Friends speak highly of Medcare (Al Wasl - Safa) for maternity, but if there are any complications you'll want the Al Wasl government hospital.


-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Congratulations! Nice gift for the New Year 
I delivered in Al Wasl hospital, it was good enough. They have a very good equipment, I didn't notice any discrimination between locals and all others. Doctors are good, I had some complications during the labor which could end up with emergency C-section, but handled it very well and I delivered myself. Anastesiologist was perfect, I didn't have any of the side effects after epidural. Above all that we paid only 2500 AED for delivery and my husband was with me all the time and was allowed to cut the cord and make pictures.
You might want to go for American hospital or any other private clinic, but believe me - you will pay a lot more and there is no guarantee that your delivery will be more successful. Anyways, you are the one to see and decide where you feel more comfortable with the doctors and system overall. Disadvantage of government hospital - I never had one doctor. You come for a visit and see whoever is on duty. And you can't have C-section planned. In the government hospital they always go for natural delivery unless any emergency happens. In private clinic you may request for it.
Good luck!


----------

